# Droopy Balls?



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I know iVe asked about sagging tits in the past and got advice.
My male I have noticed his balls are hanging lower. Is it something with older age.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

could also have to do with the heat. The hotter the ambient temperature the lower the testicles are from the body. In order to produce sperm, the testicles need to be cooler than the body.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Do your balls hang low.... hahaha!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Tobias said:


> Do your balls hang low.... hahaha!


No. I dont have droopy balls. glad I dont it looks uncomfortable  cant figure out the emotican thingys ), But it is getting hot around here Ill check next time I mow.


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

My 12yo BLM was blessed with a good "package". Even as a young dog they were a prominent display from behind. Now that he's an old guy, they're hanging down around his hocks now!!! It's has been really hot and humid lately around here though.

If I had his situation, I couldn't sit on the throne without them touching water!!!


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Tobias said:


> Do your balls hang low.... hahaha!


That's what she said.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Reminds me of a Seinfeld episode. " it shrinks? Why does it shrink?"


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Reminded me of Bad Gramps,Johnny Knoxville at his best!!!!Jim


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Gravity. It's called gravity.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Do they do cosmetic scrotum lifts... like for the show dogs?

Edit: Of course not. Duh. I'm thinking between the fluffy thick coat and the abundant subcutaneous adipose (so to speak) even the saggiest balls might be obscured.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

1tulip said:


> Do they do cosmetic scrotum lifts... like for the show dogs?
> 
> Edit: Of course not. Duh. I'm thinking between the fluffy thick coat and the abundant subcutaneous adipose (so to speak) even the saggiest balls might be obscured.


If they jingle just right they get extra points. Shows proper gait!


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Brad said:


> I know iVe asked about sagging tits in the past and got advice.
> My male I have noticed his balls are hanging lower. Is it something with older age.


Man,I thought I had seen everything on this forum. Talk about wide open.
Chris, where are you when you are needed?


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh heck....In the old days this thread would have 7 or 8 pages by now.....


"Do your _____ hang low, do they wobble to and fro..."


"Boys" scout regards,
Earrlene


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

The real question is do they float?


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

oooohhh LAWD


----------



## Desiree (Dec 27, 2009)

Brad Garrett, "Robert" from Everybody Loves Raymond wrote an book called "When the Balls Drop''. He says they're hanging in the bowl now. Middle age and gravity. Regards.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I guess got aways to go but the water is deep


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Wait a minute. Were talking about dogs ??


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Castration. Quick and effective. Just sayin'


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

1tulip said:


> Castration. Quick and effective. Just sayin'


........With scrotal ablation.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

this product will help, click - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VpdWOVsM0o .


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats funny right there. I got to go measure ball size now to order


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I noticed my 1 year old GSP's junk is lower because of the heat...in my case...heat is not a factor...Lol...oh well.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Enjoying the humour of the replies to the original post. Testicles may hang a little lower from the heat. the most likely factor is genetics. Ideally in a working dog and I quote the great dog trainer Delmar Smith "Then tight testicles ... so they ain't bangin' around and causin' the dog pain. Like sunglasses he don't wear no jock strap neither.
We often look at many aspects of what orr how a dog is put together and pay little heed to the tightness of the testicles. Back to Delamar " For diamonds you need to know geology. For dogs it's genelogy. Stick with the producers to find the genes."


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

FWIW: The droopiest balls on a young dog I ever saw was on a son of Itchin' to Go.


----------



## johngoehl (Nov 5, 2014)

During the winter, spray the droopers with Pam so they don't freeze to your front porch. I saw this on the movie Joe Dirt.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't believe I'm now watching the 7 month olds equipment to see if it sags! I did notice that there is not quote the hair cover of my last 2 blacks. That may be a seasonal and coat changes thing.


----------



## Dasboot (Sep 3, 2015)

Are we rally talking about dog balls here??


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes they rally are, and yes the water is quite warm.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

johngoehl said:


> During the winter, spray the droopers with Pam so they don't freeze to your front porch. I saw this on the movie Joe Dirt.



I was watching Joe Dirt part 2 yesterday and his got sucked down the toilet on the air plane when he flushed and he was stuck.


----------



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

Clint Watts said:


> Yes they rally are, and yes the water is quite warm.


You scoundrel, you lol i see what you did there, "quite warm". Leave it to the guy from Bakersfield! lol Those are my old stomping grounds, spent 21 of my "finest" years there!


----------



## fowlminded (Mar 8, 2010)

Watch Van Wilder....shows how to take care of this situation


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

mrman said:


> You scoundrel, you lol i see what you did there, "quite warm". Leave it to the guy from Bakersfield! lol Those are my old stomping grounds, spent 21 of my "finest" years there!


Been here in the Valley for 42 years now, high today of 105, cooling off a bit. But the water is still pretty warm. Great to hear from a fellow cotton picker.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you tie them in a knot? Can you tie them in a bow?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Can't explain it but since I read Chris sold RTF my balls are droopy.\


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

duk4me said:


> Can't explain it but since I read Chris sold RTF my balls are droopy.\


Stuff happens for a reason... we need to be patient.
My penny.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you throw 'em cross your shoulder like a continental soldier
Do your bbballs hang low?


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> this product will help, click - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VpdWOVsM0o .


Does it come in the "wonder bra" version that creates cleavage?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Clint Watts said:


> Been here in the Valley for 42 years now, high today of 105, cooling off a bit. But the water is still pretty warm. Great to hear from a fellow cotton picker.


Beautiful downtown Oildale! Knew Jack Bess and John Merrell.Both GSP trainers way back when. I hunted Boswell Farms for years when I lived in SoCal. I even remember Gilbraith Bros club.


----------



## AAA Gundogs (Mar 17, 2016)

labsforme said:


> Beautiful downtown Oildale! Knew Jack Bess and John Merrell.Both GSP trainers way back when. I hunted Boswell Farms for years when I lived in SoCal. I even remember Gilbraith Bros club.


My sister was at Ucla Kern for a few years. Everybody was giving her condolences when she decided on the position but she really grew to love Bakersfield and was sad when she left.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

There are tons of good people in Bakersfield, it is a very conservative hard working area. Oil and Ag, what a combination.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The slingshot effect.


----------

